# Life will never be normal again



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

So it was late last summer when my H left. A month after that our oldest went away to school. During the last 9 months our other teenager and I have fallen into our routine. At first it was so strange, just having the two of us here, and even now still feels weird not to have H around. I guess I'll never get used to it. Today we moved dd back home for the summer and though I'm thrilled to have her home again, I feel this strangeness, slight depression coming over me again like when she left. H and I went together to get her and I felt ok for most of the day, but once he left after dropping us off this whole flood of feelings came over me. I worry about going through another adjustment when she leaves again at the end of the summer. With all this leaving and coming home again I feel that life will never be normal again.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> So it was late last summer when my H left. A month after that our oldest went away to school. During the last 9 months our other teenager and I have fallen into our routine. At first it was so strange, just having the two of us here, and even now still feels weird not to have H around. I guess I'll never get used to it. Today we moved dd back home for the summer and though I'm thrilled to have her home again, I feel this strangeness, slight depression coming over me again like when she left. H and I went together to get her and I felt ok for most of the day, but once he left after dropping us off this whole flood of feelings came over me. I worry about going through another adjustment when she leaves again at the end of the summer. With all this leaving and coming home again I feel that life will never be normal again.


I know it hurts. Every weekend with pick up and drop off of my son....I feel let down all over again.

(((Hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

It will never be the old normal - you'll find a new normal. Chin up!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It will take a while but one day it will all suddenly click and you will have a new 'normal'. 

What are you doing to keep yourself busy? Do you have friends and hobies to keep you busy?


----------

